
Ask HN: How much does a master's degree matter, in addition to a bachelor's? - Fej
I&#x27;m curious as to whether I should spend another year in school.<p>1. Will getting a master&#x27;s degree improve my job prospects, both in terms of hiring and of salary?<p>2. Will spending another year learning about more topics help me on the job and in my own endeavors, or is it better to learn in the industry? e.g. take a course on machine learning for a master&#x27;s, or self-realization about the subject while working on a machine learning project?
======
muydeemer
It's an ill-defined question. The correct question should be 'How much can I
learn/gain/develop from an extra master's degree". Degrees are just papers,
they only matter during CV screening. What matters is your set of skills,
abilities and expertise.

~~~
Fej
That was part of the intention of the second question. I don't have an answer
for myself, unfortunately. I'm searching, of course.

